# Hcigar VT200



## kimbo (16/7/15)

No details yet

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## huffnpuff (16/7/15)

Now we're talking, but price point will be critical if it wants to compete against the other dna200 mods coming out. I think VT40 failed in that regard.


----------



## kimbo (16/7/15)

@huffnpuff i have a VT40 will post a review over the weekend


----------



## huffnpuff (16/7/15)

The VT40 should be great, but when compared to the more established VS rDNA it loses out on price.


----------



## kimbo (16/7/15)

huffnpuff said:


> The VT40 should be great, but when compared to the more established VS rDNA it loses out on price.


understand


----------



## Dubz (16/7/15)

This is one sexy and mean looking mod .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (16/7/15)

This i will buy !


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/7/15)

Bring on the onslaught of DNA200 Mods - Shuttup take my money


----------



## Noddy (28/7/15)

Damn, that a good looking box!


----------



## kimbo (29/7/15)

Hi

Just spoke to HCigar, they will show it to the public the 13th of next month at ECC US Expo


----------



## kimbo (6/8/15)

Just got this from HCigar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (6/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (5/9/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (6/9/15)

kimbo said:


>



@kimbo I was lucky(we'll see) to get in on a pre-sale at Vape Street.com for125.00 dollars I was told by email the eta is mid Sept. It looks sweet and people have been saying good things on line.I hate these pre-sales but if you want one that's pretty much the only way.The few ones in stock like the Opus, from the manfg.are gone as soon as they come up.Guess i'll have to wait patently.lol


----------



## kev mac (6/9/15)

kimbo said:


>



Wow! Now I'm chomping at the bit!


----------

